# [XP Home] Fragen zur Datei OBJECTS.DATA



## guanidin (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

         ich habe einige Fragen zur Datei OBJECTS.DATA (genauer Pfad: WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.DATA ).
 Und zwar ist es so, dass diese Datei auf einem Rechner mit Windows XP Home in meiner Verwandtschaft ca. 3,7 Gb groß ist, und somit eine Defragmentierung stark behindert.
 Die Fragen sind nun:

       1. Was ist eigentlich die Aufgabe dieser Datei?
 2. Macht es etwas aus, wenn man diese Datei ersatzlos löscht?
 3. Welcher Prozess benutzt diese Datei und verhindert somit, dass man diese einfach löschen kann?

     Zugegeben die dritte Frage ist nicht ganz so wichtig, da es ja wohl möglich ist, diese Datei aus DOS heraus zu löschen?!

     MfG
 guanidin


----------

